# African Cities II (lots of pics-no 52Kers)



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

- edit


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice effort, thanks


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

excellent!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful!
thanx!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot for showing a positive side of the continent I love so dearly. I am more than fed up with what the media shows about Africa, it rassist and more than one-sided. It´s refreshing to see all the beautiful images. i do hope many come to see. Great effort!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

So, they have McMansions in Nigeria, too? Great . . .


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ 
Nigeria does have alot of rich people for sure


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome thread, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ thanks, i enjoyed creating the thread alot


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome thread, why do you make this thread though?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

great, great thread...I'd love to see some pics of Conakry, Guinea!


----------



## doneehoward (Nov 23, 2005)

absolutely amazing.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

i.q.ninja said:


> Awesome thread, why do you make this thread though?


what's wrong with making this thread?

you would have to read part 1 to know why i made it.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Excellent. This thread shows a totally uknnown face of African cities.
Their population and economy are growing fast. I wanna go Africa!!!


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

African cities are very modern . This thread shows a completely different Africa !


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

made some minor changes above, lets keep he posts coming so i can add more pics on the 2nd page


----------



## 2 for the road (Dec 5, 2005)

Great to see an area of the world that gets little exposure here


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

MORE NEW...


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

.....PICS ON.....


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

.......PAGE 2


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Dakar, Senegal*


































































_Planned development_









*Nairobi*

















































*Lagos*

















*abuja*









*Malabo, Equatorial Guinea* 
_Planned developments_


















































*Libreville*


















_Planned development_









*Luanda, Angola*










































_Planned Development_

































New University

































*Accra, Ghana*

















*Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania*

























































































*Kampala, Uganda*

















*Windhoek, Namibia* 









































*Maputo, Mozambique*









*Harare, Zimbabwe*

















































*Brazzaville, Congo*








































































*Maseru, Lesotho*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Mbabane, Swaziland*


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Awesome thread, It`s good to see the best of this continent.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Yamoussoukro, Ivory Coast* - the capital of IC


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

African cities definitely look like their sister Latina cities. I can see that Africa is proud of its colonial heritage. Thumbs up Africa! 

With these pictures, its hard to imagine that Africa is still suffering from poverty.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

lancetop said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting the wonderful pics from Africa..
> 
> I was noticing right away how intensely clean the cities are



I tried to only post recent and high quality pics thats why. Most google images are however dated and the quality isn't that great.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

- edit


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Africa is truely amazing!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nairobi, Kenya*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! Africa like I ve never seen before or would've expected! 
Thanks for your effort! totally blasted out my perceptions of Africa!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^^ glad you like. For a 2 Trillion dollar economy Africa gets no respect.


----------



## thiz_iz_disco (Jan 8, 2006)

amazing and awesome.....c'mon lets go africa... the best my impressions is from Windhoek (Namibia capital) and Nairobi cities...Windhoek is like little ordered german city in Africa, quite tidy ...Nairobi is the best city in africa, which has done the biggest progress, it is big and looks like waked monster (I mean a lot of new buildings and constructions....a lot of glass and so on  ) I think that the most potential has Nairobi...anyway....Africa is waking up, & that's great


----------



## Oba (Jan 10, 2006)

Abuja, Nigeria is a fantastic city. It is the only fully planned city on the continent and one of few in the world. It was established in 1979 but clearing of the area and construction did not commence until much later. Most of the buildings were put up in the last 10 years. It is also Africa's most expensive city in terms of real estate. Rent for a 4-bedroom house could be in excess of $20,000 a year. And just an empty plot for a residential house would set you off between $250,000 and $0.5million.

By the way, it's Nigeria's new Capital city.

In addition, there are ambitious plans to make the city the cultural capital of the entire continent, with planned museums and cultural, art and tourist infrastructure and monuments (the tallest tower in Africa, the Millenium Tower, to symbolize Nigerian unity). 

Abuja's population has skyrocketed from the original 400,000 to about 2.5 million - 3 million. However most of its population is a new migrant population from other parts of the federation. During holidays, millions of people hit the highways and head out to other parts of the country, leaving the city somewhat desolate.


----------



## Oba (Jan 10, 2006)

under construction: Trade Center Phase 1


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Windhoek, Namibia*


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

great images


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Freetown, Sierra Leone*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Now.....


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

...on to...


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

...page 3


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great Job you are to blame :applause:

*Kampala - Uganda*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Sunset over durban


----------



## Svefn-g-Englar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kampala looks very weird, something "out of this world" and Durban is very impressive.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Cairo*









*Addis Ababa*









*Johannesburg*









*Durban*


----------



## mateo2k6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Something about African cities fascinates me.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Pretoria*


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

people a bessa!!


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Wonderful effort :master:
Any more from Asmara, Eritrea? I like that Roma building but I would suggest to tear down the adjacent white-grey building.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Bikkel said:


> Wonderful effort :master:
> Any more from Asmara, Eritrea? I like that Roma building but I would suggest to tear down the adjacent white-grey building.


Not yet, but i do have these from Malawi of
the small cities of *Limbe & Blantyre, Malawi*

*March 2006*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

African Metro's over 1 million

Rank...Name.....................................Metro Area

1 Cairo, Egypt..................................15,600,000
2 Lagos, Nigeria................................11,100,000
3 Johannesburg, South Africa...............7,400,000
4 Kinshasa, Dem. Rep. of Congo............7,000,000
5 Khartoum, Sudan.............................5,650,000
6 Alexandria, Egypt.............................5,000,000
7 Nairobi, Kenya.................................4,200,000
8 Algiers, Algeria................................4,150,000
9 Abidjan, Cote d’ Ivoire......................4,100,000
10 Casablanca, Morocco......................3,850,000

11 Durban, South Africa.......................3,500,000
12 Kano, Nigeria..................................3,350,000
13 Cape Town, South Africa..................3,300,000
14 Accra, Ghana..................................3,200,000
15 Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.......................3,050,000
16 Dar es Salaam, Tanzania...................3,050,000 
17 Ibadan, Nigeria................................3,000,000
18 Luanda, Angola...............................2,750,000
19 Dakar, Senegal................................2,500,000
20 Pretoria, South Africa.......................2,350,000

21 Harare, Zimbabwe...........................2,150,000
22 Douala, Cameroon...........................1,875,000
23 Maputo, Mozambique.......................1,775,000
24 Rabat, Morocco..............................1,775,000
25 Antananarivo, Madagascar................1,700,000
26 Bamako, Mali..................................1,650,000
27 Lusaka, Zambia...............................1,650,000
28 Conakry, Guinea..............................1,550,000
29 Kaduna, Nigeria...............................1,550,000
30 Yaounde, Cameroon.........................1,525,000

31 Kumasi, Ghana................................1,450,000
32 Kampala, Uganda.............................1,425,000
33 Mbuji-Mayi, Congo (Dem. Rep.)..........1,300,000
34 Mogadishu, Somalia.........................1,300,000
35 Brazzaville, Congo (Rep.)..................1,275,000
36 Lubumbashi, Congo (Dem. Rep.).........1,275,000
37 Benin City, Nigeria...........................1,225,000
38 Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso...............1,150,000
39 Port Elizabeth, South Africa...............1,125,000
40 Port Harcourt, Nigeria.......................1,100,000

41 Freetown, Sierra Leone.....................1,050,000
42 Fes, Morocco..................................1,025,000


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

Great pics of Malawi,"you are to blame".

I knew Shoprite and Nando's were all over Africa,just weird to see. 

More pics please please please. :cucumber:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Accra


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

older Lagos pics


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*East Africa's Premiere Cities:*

Dar Es Salaam










Nairobi

























Addis Ababa



















Kampala


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Casablanca


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maputo, 2006*










*Libreville, 2005*


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Go Africa!


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

My heart belongs to Africa!!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Pics didn't load :bash:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Durban


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Enjoy... pictures of 4 African cities :cheers:


*Nairobi* Kenya _capital_































*Lilongwe* Malawi _capital_











*Lagos* Nigeria











*Khartoum* Sudan _capital_


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tunis* Tunisia _Capital_










*Antananarivo* Madagascar _Capital_










*Maputo* Mozambique _Capital_


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

those are seriously some amazing pics.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks!

I was personally impressed with Khartoum and Lilongwe


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah, that Khartoum building is great. I remember seeing it in a render before but didn't know it was so close to completion.


----------



## RALBOI (Jun 28, 2006)

I am filled with so much pride when I view these picture's.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Maseru, Lesotho - the capital: pop 200,000
by zim flyer
Main Street:










Lesotho National Development Corporation:











Setsoto Stadium, Maseru. I saw Lesotho play Zimbabwe in Harare years ago and they had the fattest goal keeper I have seen 





























Cathedral:










Bank










Ministry of Defense










KPMG, get everywhere:










New Post Office:










Old Post Office:










National Icon:










National Bank:










Road Bridge:










View from Road Bridge:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Casablanca


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nairobi:*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*In and around Luanda, Angola: 2005*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Totally impressed. Can`t believe Africa is that developed ! I wonder why stupid Western media only highlight the negative image of Africa. 
I plan to visit Senegal next year !


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey skyprince, make sure you take plenty of pictures... especially of Gadaffi Tower (to be the tallest in Africa)

Great Work UR2blame.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Luanda - 29th June 2006*


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Totally impressed. Can`t believe Africa is that developed ! I wonder why stupid Western media only highlight the negative image of Africa.
> I plan to visit Senegal next year !


Every country in the world has some modern areas, but that doesn't make it developed.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Double Post.


----------



## daytonsuburbanite (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like some nice cities. Wouldn't have thought so before seeing them.


----------



## stoz (Jul 14, 2006)

wow, what an awsomely beautiful thread!

the picture with the giraffe is also my gavourite, stunning!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

SE9 said:


> *Luanda - 29th June 2006*


Luanda is certainly growing up so quickly.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Swakopmund, Namibia presented by LuckyLuke*





The National Marine Aquarium






















The old Station is now a hotel


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Such a beautiful town... I have to visit it someday


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Harare* - Capital of Zimbabwe






























*Luanda* - Capital of Angola


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

The African cities can be the most beautiful places in the world for sure.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Abidjan*, Ivory Coast


----------



## Svefn-g-Englar (Aug 2, 2005)

Harare pano, Zimbabwe (2004).


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Svefn-g-Englar said:


> Harare pano, Zimbabwe (2004).


That's an amazing Harare pic, here is one from 2006.


----------



## Svefn-g-Englar (Aug 2, 2005)

If things had been managed properly, I'm sure that Harare, the sunshine city, would be now the most developed city of Africa outside South Africa. Even a modest continious economic growth from the late 1990s and smart policies to reduce the gap between poverty and wealth would have launched Zimbabwe ahead Namibia, Gabon, etc. Infrastructure industry, natural and skilled human resources and a relatively good educational system was there. It's very sad to see that such a dream never became true and turned into a terrible nightmare for most Zimbabweans.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^ Yep, good point. On the opposite end of the scale, think of the potential of this:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the photos. a greeting!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Cario, Egypt


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

That Harrare pano is absolutely stunning. I have looked at it several times and finding that I want to visit the place. I really hope this thread goes a long way in dispelling myths about Africa.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lusaka*, Zambia by StormShadow


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Asmara*, Eritrea by S.S.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

New residential areas in Accra , Ghana - Prices of these houses range from $300 000 and up.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Blantyre*, Malawi by S.S.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lilongwe*, Malawi by S.S.


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice and some of the cities look very impressive. And the population of some cities are really huge. Good work this collection of pics. Luanda (Angola) is my favorite.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Nout said:


> Very nice and some of the cities look very impressive. And the population of some cities are really huge. Good work this collection of pics. Luanda (Angola) is my favorite.


Huge cities are actually the exception as most African cities are relatively small. Only 4 cities have a population over 5 million and only 50 cities have a population over 1 million.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Niamey*, Niger in the Sahel by S.S.


----------



## k-rock (Aug 13, 2006)

Cape Verde ~ SanVicente


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

On to page 11


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kampala*, Uganda


----------



## NYC Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

wonderful! Those African cities doesnt look really poor as I thought of them.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

No south African City was posted on this blog. Pretoria, johannesburg, etc. South Africa is a heavy industrialized country. The only industrialized country in the whole of african continent. Posting their cities on this site would surely amazed all the skyscaper surfers.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

*Pics of South Africa?*

No south African City was posted on this blog. Pretoria, johannesburg, etc. South Africa is a heavy industrialized country. The only industrialized country in the whole of african continent. Posting their cities on this site would surely amazed all the skyscaper surfers.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The 1st photo is the best single photo of Kampala I've seen!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

leestat_d_vamp said:


> No south African City was posted on this blog. Pretoria, johannesburg, etc. South Africa is a heavy industrialized country. The only industrialized country in the whole of african continent. Posting their cities on this site would surely amazed all the skyscaper surfers.


I'm pretty certain that SA cities have been posted here...

... nevertheless, heres:

*Durban, South Africa (pano)*










*Jo'burg, South Africa*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

leestat_d_vamp said:


> No south African City was posted on this blog. Pretoria, johannesburg, etc. South Africa is a heavy industrialized country. The only industrialized country in the whole of african continent. Posting their cities on this site would surely amazed all the skyscaper surfers.


You are wrong and haven't looked through the whole thread.
Their are numerous pictures of Johannesburg, Durban, Cape Town and Pretoria/Tshwane


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

*nice*

South African cities really fascinates me. The whites who previously ruled this country were magnificent. They made succeeded in making an african country as industrialized like those in Europe and North America. Long live white afrikaaners.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Here is a new city to this thread *Lubango*, Angola - pop. 150,000. Not to be confused with the capital and largest city Luanada

















Nearby


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maputo*, Mozambique.
thanks to StormShadow


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maputo* continued

Mozambique x Guine Conakry - Wold Cup 2006 Classification Match


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

Great pics of Maputo! Thanks


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

great pics! Nairobi is great!
Is it just me or all the pics hav a dusty & dry atmosphere??


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

chinatown said:


> great pics! Nairobi is great!
> Is it just me or all the pics hav a dusty & dry atmosphere??


I think it's just you.


----------



## 2 for the road (Dec 5, 2005)

great thread, keep posting more.
here is a nice pic of the new Al Fatih Tower in *Khartoum*, Sudan


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nouakchott*, Mauritania


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Victoria Island*, Nigeria

























































new office and appartment towers of Victoria Island


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Port Harcourt*, Nigeria


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kisumu*, Kenya, a small city in Western Kenya.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

On to page 12


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kinshasa, DR Congo *






























































































































































































New Chinese built Hospital









Quartier 1 Masina, sur le Boulevard Lumumba 









Across the river from Brazaville - Kinshasa 




































Stade des marthyres


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast *


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

More Abidjan


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

i want to go to many african cities


----------



## mookerjie (Jul 30, 2004)

very enlightening thread! kenyan women are fine.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

* Accra, Ghana *


----------



## hobubu1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Africa is so neat  ty for uploading


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

lagos, Nigeria


----------



## Kaze (Jan 14, 2007)

I never thought Africa is what it is now! I always thought it was desert and jungle like. It's nice to see African cities in pictures!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

that's why i started this thread because alot of people are very ignorant about Africa.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

A couple of Luanada shots


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

For felixo who wanted to see some pics of Khartoum


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

By the way, Your to blame, where do you find those wonderful pics of African cities? It's amazing.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

most are from the African Forum here on SSC and the others are from photo hosting sites.


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello!
You are to blame,

I want to post some of the pictures in the African forum on two African website. One is Congo2000.net and the other grioo.com. How do I post the picture directely without having to post the links several times?


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

i want to see Mbuji-Mayi in rep. dem congo


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Luanda, Angola *

More pics
























*Nice Pano ----------------------------------------------------------->*


----------



## stoicman31 (Sep 4, 2006)

:nuts: :nuts: Breath taking! Africa has a lot of potential, I hope the citizens and their leaders realize this soon. Nice pics definitely.


----------



## blangjr21 (Aug 5, 2005)

How are things in Kinshasa and the rest of the DRC? Have they calmed at all, that nation has a lot of potential, but sadly like much of Africa they have fallen short.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Luanda

Pano>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Nairobi


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You are to blame, it is a real pleasure to have you back with this very interesting thread! 
We don't hear enough from you these days. Are these your pics?


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ I didn't go anywhere just don't say much in the Toronto forum anymore. The pic's aren't mind, they all come from the African forum.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Abuja, The rapidly growing Nigerian capital*

































from the africa forum


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Lagos, Nigeria


















from the africa forum


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Abidjan, Ivory Coast








From Panoramio


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Luanda, Angola

the boom continues

















from the African forum


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lagos, Nigeria looking amazing*

*Lagos City Center, Obalende *


















*Bar Beach, Victoria Island*


















Source: unknown


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

excellent  great looking these african cities


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Khartoum sudan


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lagos*


----------



## loveforafrica20 (Jan 3, 2009)

no its not egypt algeria and nigeria is comeing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How i missed that thread?
WOW!! Very nice pics :cheers: kay:


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

Thank you, you are to blame. I didnt really care about the negative image Africa had until i started to think about how much money we lose out on investment and tourism. To us image is nothing and reality is everything but to the people that dont know africa "image is everything". So it is important that we come out looking our best plus who wants to be known for bad reasons.

Ill be showing these to my roomates and I plan on starting a film business showing the continent in a positive light.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Bata - Equatorial Guinea 
(Equatorial Guinea second city*)


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Dakar - Senegal*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bata (Equatorial Guinea) city is very nice! wow :cheers:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Bata (Equatorial Guinea) city is very nice! wow :cheers:


There is alot of development going on in Equatorial Guinea but pics are hard to come by. There is an entire new city being built by the capital Malabo with all the latest nicest infastructure with many buildings but I have yet to see any pics of the new city. Regardless EG is developing fast dispite the corruption. There HDI increased from 0.5 in 1990 to 0.65 in 2005


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very interesting Lagos Pics....love this 3D


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely thread, very eye opening and beautiful cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You are to blame said:


> There is alot of development going on in Equatorial Guinea but pics are hard to come by. There is an entire new city being built by the capital Malabo with all the latest nicest infastructure with many buildings but I have yet to see any pics of the new city. Regardless EG is developing fast dispite the corruption. There HDI increased from 0.5 in 1990 to 0.65 in 2005


It is very clean and beautiful btw :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very good thread. :applause: Way too many negative opinions of Africa out there in the world for my liking, so lots of good pics and proper information here can only be a good thing!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't want to comment nothing this time...Just wanna to invite you to see this Brazilian TV add of donations of organs. Some say an image is worth more than a thousand words. Just take a look. No words needed...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYb7Q0p3x0


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nairobi - Kenya*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Accra - Ghana*



























Accra Mall








Accra Mall - Outdoor food court.




































*and a Puma store*










*a Swatch brand store*










*a Sony brand store*






























































Kofi Annan peace keeping centre

























GHANA'S PARLIAMENT


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful cities!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi is very nice ^^


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Gaborone - Botswana*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Addis Ababa - Ethiopia*


































































































































































*On the left in the foreground is a cargo terminal, and on the right are maintenance hangars.*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maputo - Mozambique*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx so much for all the great photos! They make me long for the sun _so_ much though. lol


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Libreville - Gabon *


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful places and peoplre. Keep up this good thread.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow. This is an excellent thread You are to blame, great job. kay:


----------



## mcsgreatness (Jan 28, 2009)

GREAT


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Great thread and thank you very much for those pictures.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

way to go Africa!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Johannesburg, South Africa
*


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

What about north african cities ? Casablanca, Oran, Algiers, Tunis, Rabat .
If you need any help, just ask :lol:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you, YatB. I added the link to this thread to my signature.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I must say that Kigali city looks indeed very nice  i like the first photo btw


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Addis Ababa, Ethiopia


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kigali, Rwanda*


































































































and some of it's rapidly growing suburbs


----------



## naijaboy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Lagos Marina*

Nice Stuff


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

*malabo ll*










You are to blame said:


> There is alot of development going on in Equatorial Guinea but pics are hard to come by. There is an entire new city being built by the capital Malabo with all the latest nicest infastructure with many buildings but I have yet to see any pics of the new city. Regardless EG is developing fast dispite the corruption. There HDI increased from 0.5 in 1990 to 0.65 in 2005


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

*Malabo ll buildings*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Malabo city looks really very nice, modern  very nice buildings


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Malabo city looks really very nice, modern  very nice buildings


yes, mainly because of oil wealth and low population

compare it to Kigali which looks almost as modern but has no oil but many people to feed...

Anyway, two great African cities with a perspective and many changes to come in the future.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Joburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Durban


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Joburg


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm impressed, very good pictures, some cities had already seen pictures (Casablanca, Lagos, the South African cities, Cairo, Nairobi, Luanda) but others have been good eh skyline.

greetings.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

some dar es salaam pics 


tanzan said:


>





tanzan said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More Dar es Salaam








by eutrophication&hypoxia
^^ this image is months old, some of the buildings are already higher. 









afton_halloran....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and very nice new photos here about African cities


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

yes. Im surprised at some african cities!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Dar cannot be resisted , more pics 



kiligoland said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed wonderful and amazing new photos as always...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Antananarivo


Antananarivo por toronto backpacker, en Flickr


Downtown Antananarivo por toronto backpacker, en Flickr


Antananarivo-21 por Micah & Erin, en Flickr


Antananarivo-46 por Micah & Erin, en Flickr


----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)

You are to blame said:


> from stormshadow
> Winhoek


it looks great, I love the look of this city, it's such as some little cities in north america


----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)

You are to blame said:


> Casablanca


these are old pictures of casablanca, now new stuf has been built


----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)

You are to blame said:


> Pretoria (Tshwane), South Africa


Beautifull city, good landscape, good blend between trees and building


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Antananarivo is amazing, has a unique style


----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)

*Casablanca*

here's some picture of Casablanca city's skyscrapers


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Swakopmund 
(Namibia)​*
_is a city on the coast of northwestern Namibia, 280 km (170 mi) west of Windhoek​_













Swakopmund - Bahnhof by mr.ahorn, on Flickr












Swakopmund prison by pydum, on Flickr


Swakopmund  by pydum, on Flickr


Swakopmund  by pydum, on Flickr


Swakopmund city... by Polimo, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Swakopmund 
(Namibia)​*


Swakopmund, Namibia 2010 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toutankhcarton/5825229472/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toutankhcarton/5827257841/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Swakopmund town buildings 2 by Johan Jooste Snr, on Flickr


Swakopmund Lighthouse by Potjie, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johanjooste/7146152797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Swakopmund 
(Namibia)​*

Microlight over Swakopmund by Rachel Clare Hobday, on Flickr


Swakopmund / Namibia by !eberhard, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8242428560/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinkrugerpark/6085234035/sizes/l/in/set-72157627405621763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinkrugerpark/6085776264/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Swakopmund  by pydum, on Flickr


Swakopmund  by pydum, on Flickr





Untitled by Syn, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Johannesburg 
(South Africa)*​


The view from Rivonia/South Roads by Kleinz1, on Flickr


Diamond on Diagonal by PauloSergioMDC, on Flickr


290/365 - 17th October 2011 by ClareC79, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothykalyegira/








[/url]
Sandton 8 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr[/IMG]



























by RODDAS


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Johannesburg 
(South Africa)*​









http://25.media.tumblr.com/




























http://loveisspeed.blogspot.com/2012/10/cape-town-based-studio-saota-stefan.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dakar
(Senegal)*​

















by Michel Tournier




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/oyoyon/5544575143/




























































































http://dakarlive.vip-blog.com



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/3132862?with_photo_id=46206849


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dakar
(Senegal)*​



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/xangnoi/









https://www.tripping.com









http://home.patbunyard.org


----------



## iceworld (May 30, 2013)

That pictures from Namibia are mind blowing, truly amazing! thanks for posting it.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Harare * (Zimbabwe)


2013


























































































http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/harare&page=2​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: MOMBASA, KENYA ::.*


Mombasa Skyline by jbjelloid, on Flickr​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Durban, South Africa*




























By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Durban, South Africa*






































http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigshock/6944379064/​


----------

